# Sam Haynes - Welcome to the Horror Show CASSETTE!



## Graveyard Calling (Jul 17, 2013)

Thought i'd post this here as I know some people here are fans of Sam Haynes' haunt/halloween music!  

We've just started the preorder for the cassette version of his release Welcome to the Horror Show- on pumpkin-orange tapes naturally!

Only £5.50 for 15 track cassette + digital download with 2 bonus tracks. Out 2nd June, preorder now for instant download of the spooky opening track, "All Hallows". Only 50 made! Check it out, along with our other ghoulish tapes here: http://graveyardcalling.bandcamp.com/merch


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice! Gotta love the old cassettes....


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

honored to be on GYC records! We got a great review at UKHorrorscene.com too: http://www.ukhorrorscene.com/graveyard-calling-two-new-releases-reviewed-sawtooth-fallen-and-sam-haynes-welcome-to-the-horror-show/

thanks to everyone who is supporting the indie horror musicians out there..


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I wo_n a free download of the album, through HaunTopic Radio, (free plug.) Great music.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Awesome! I wish there was a CD for it. I no longer own a cassette player any longer.


----------

